# ordering ducks and chicken eggs



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

for christmas i had gotten an incubator because i had really wanted to raise my own ducks and chickens. I was looking online to see where i could order fertilized eggs, but all the websites i found are very expensive and you have to order a lo of eggs. I would like to only buy 2-4 duck eggs and about 5 chicken eggs, but i would like to also keep it under $55. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look on Craig's list and also make a add ISO my kids just got a incubator and I was totally shocked at the prices too! You can get live chicks cheaper then what they are asking


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I agree the egg prices are so high! I've been thinking about selling my buff orpington eggs, I'm on the fence about it though. I have been watching tons of videos on how to pack eggs for shipping.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You might not even have to. You might be able to sell them locally. When I was looking for chicken eggs I came across a add on CL for sizzle eggs and they want $60 a dozen!! But the kicker is she sells them too. I just want some kind, any kind of egg to put in this dang thing so the kids can watch them hatch.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I have my eggs advertised on CL for 18/DZ. I'm not sure what the cost of shipping would be.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you looked on eBay?... I have purchased here before


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Actually, i havent checked ebay, but i have checked craigslist and i can only find live chicks. I have a friend that has fertilized eggs but she wants $5 an egg... yikes


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

also, i know i cant incubate ducks and chickens at the same time, but can i incubate different kinds of chickens together or different kinds of ducks?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm ordering chicken eggs from Dunlap hatchery. Great prices and reviews. I'm ordering duck eggs from a member on the Back Yard Chickens forum-check out their classified ads. 

I've done my research and it appears that with a little extra work, it is possible to incubate them together. I plan on trying in March.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

You can incubate different kinds of chickens - even different chicken egg sizes. I've done that very successfully. 

Anyone who has a rooster in with their hens can get you fertilised eggs, if you don't care what kind they are. Ask around locally if anyone is selling eggs for eating from a barnyard with a rooster in it - even if they've been in the fridge for a day or so, they will often still hatch.

I know folk in a couple of countries in Europe get about a 50% hatch rate from eggs from their local supermarket - since it sources all the eggs from a huge free range farm which includes roosters amongst the hens.


----------

